
Ask HN: What action can the Discord community take against dis[dot]cool? - stonepresto
This is the extension of discussing going on the r&#x2F;privacy and other related subreddits regarding dis[dot]cool and their mishandling of user data. Original link below, post courtesy of u&#x2F;resynth1943.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;privacy&#x2F;comments&#x2F;fbhv5t&#x2F;help_us_fight_discool_and_stop_the_scraping&#x2F;<p>Currently, there is a massive non-consensual collecting and storing of Discord user data going on via the persons behind dis[dot]cool. Their actions are a breach of GDPR and CCPA.<p>After several attempts by the community to contact dis[dot]cool, Discord, and other related companies and government organizations, little to no action has been seen. Additionally, the folks at dis[dot]cool have been extremely disrespectful, childish, and reek of illegitimacy.<p>The data is collected and then put behind a paywall, which even the people from whom the data originated cannot access. Requests for deletion was met, literally, with a meme.<p>Simple question, what recommendations does the HN community have? Personally I am not a policy expert, and I think for real action to be taken, there needs to be more visibility among professionals in this field.<p>Thank you for reading. At this time there is not an organized effort, more of a conglomerate of people calling out dis[dot]cool on their mistreatment of end user data. Just want to see this get more visibility, as the issue is quite concerning.
======
resynth1943
Thanks for crossposting this, stonepresto. Educating users is good, and we're
doing well.

------
MetaRapid
The FOSS FSF crew will stop by shortly and comment that you have no control
over these things when you use a service like Discord, and they are correct.

~~~
stonepresto
Even if it's being monetized?

------
resynth1943
Check your Reddit DMs.

